# PC selber zusammenstellen. Was sollte ich am besten verbauen?



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Also ich versuche mir gerade einen gaming PC zusammenzustellen mit dem ich die neusten Spiele, wie z.B. Battlefield 3, The Elder Scrolls 5 und jetzt dann auch noch Diablo 3, auf hoch oder gar auf ultra spielen kann. Meine größte Sorge liegt dabei bei Battlefield 3 da das das Spiel mit den höchsten Anforderungen ist. Skyrim kann ich auf Hoch spielen, wohingegen ich Battlefield 3 auf der niedrigsten Einstellung laufen habe.
Ich habe mich auch bereits über die Hardware die momentan aktuell ist Informiert und mir auch auf der Seite von Devil Tech bereits einen Pc probeweiße zusammengestellt. Die kosten lagen bei 1250€.

Verbaut habe ich: 

Intel Core i7 2600k
Radeon Dual HD 6950
6GB Arbeitspeicher 1600MHz
und den Rest habe ich meistens auf Standart Einstellung gelassen, da mir das Motherboard weitest gehend egal ist solange alle anschlüsse vorhanden sind die ich benötige, wobei ich den PC ja sowieso nicht selber zusammen schrauben muss. Ebenso dachte ich mir ein Netzteil mit 750W genügt usw.

Da ich momentan bei Battlefield nach 5 bis 10 min spielzeit immer mit einem Absturz des spiels zu kämpfen habe und ich in einem Forum nachgelesen habe, dass das an den Geforce karten liegt will ich mir eine Radeon einbauen lasse. Hingegen beim Prozessor bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mir einen Amd oder einen intel nehmen sollte da ich mich auf diesem gebiet zu wenig auskenne um beurteilen zu können welcher prozessor anbieter die bessere leistung bietet. Ich habe auch bereits den FX 8 von AMD in erwägung gezogen wobei sich die Meinungen über diesen Prozessor auch stark außeinander gehen.

Mein jetziges System:

Phenom X4 920 4x 2,8 Ghz
Geforce GTX 275 
4 GB DDR 2 Ram 
ach und noch was ich habe einen 22" Monitor sprich eine Auflösung von 1650x1050

Es würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn mir noch jemand sagen könnte ob es gut ist sich etwas bei Devil Tech zu bestellen oder ob der Service dort eher schlecht ist gerade wenn es um den Umtausch von defekter Wahre geht, da ich niemanden kenne der dort schon mal etwas eingekauft hat. 

MFG Matze


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Dezember 2011)

hi

also ich würde empfehlen such die hardware bei alternate raus un lass da zusammenschrauben für die 1250 kriegste da 
ne gtx 580, i7 2600k, 8gb ram, eve ne ssd un so weiter halt


----------



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Also erst mal danke für deine schnelle Antwort  
Ich hab halt das Problem, dass BF3 halt immer abstürzt und ich gelsen habe dass das ganz viel haben die ein Gefroce besitzen. 

Hier der Link:  
PROBLEM: Battlefield 3: Crash to Desktop / Spielabsturz / Freeze

Aber danke für den Tipp mit Alternate daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, da werd ich auch noch nach schauen. Was ich aber nicht verstehe sind die 8GB Ram, weil Windows kann ja nur mit 4 GB oder so arbeiten. Das mir der ssd wäre halt schon ne schicke Sache die hätte ich bei Devil Tech auch einbauen lassen können aber da hat die leider 200 Euro für 100 GB oder so gelöhnt, was mir dann doch noch ein bisschen zu teuer ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde einfach eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.
Der Phenom II X4 reicht auch aktuell noch für alle Spiele aus und auch 4GB sind für alle Spielegenug sofern nicht nebenher dutzende Programme laufen.

Als Karte würd ich eine GTX 560 TI (die alte oder die 44  oder eine HD 6950 empfehlen.


----------



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Wäre auch eine möglichkeit, aber bevor ich das mach überprüfe ich besser noch die Prozessor last wenn ich BF 3 laufen hab. Ein neuer Porzessor wäre halt bei BF 3 auch ein rießiger Vorteil, da das Spiel ja sehr Prozessor lastig ist, daher kam dann auch letztendlich die überlegung gleich einen neuen PC zu kaufen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

Du brauchst keinen neuen PC, wie Eol schon gesagt hat. 
Die HD 6870 ist im Moment für 150 Euro zu haben, damit ist sie der Preisleistungssieger aller Grafikkarten. 
Natürlich könnte man auch die GTX 560 Ti nehmen, die es so ab 190 Euro gibt. Die ist halt noch minimal schneller als die HD 6870.
Wenn du aber lieber eine AMD-Karte auf dem Niveau der GTX 560 ti haben willst, dann bist du mit der HD 6950 richtig.

Die GTX 560 Ti mit 448 Shadern für 260 Euro ist keine Emfehlung von mir. Dann nimmt man lieber gleich die GTX 570, die es aber wiederum nicht wert ist zu kaufen, da sie vielleicht 15% schneller ist als die normale TI und gleich 80 Euro teurer.
Also ICH bin der Meinung, dass selbst der Aufpreis von 50 Euro von einer 6870 zu einer 560 ti nicht wert ist, deswegen ist MEINE Empfehlung eine HD 6870, und wenn man mehr Leistung braucht, dann nimmt man ZWEI HD 6870, die dann so schnell sind wie eine GTX 580 und dazu noch 140 Euro billiger . Zwei Karten kannst du natürlich nur nehmen, wenn dein board Crossfire unterstützt. Wäre nett, wenn du dein Board mal posten könntest.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

Das der Prozessor bei BF3 ausgelastet ist, das ist ja ganz normal. Ausschlaggebend ist letztendlich aber die Grafikkarte 
Jetzt zum neuen PC:
Wenn du unbedingt aufrüsten WILLST, wäre meine Emfehlung:

i5 2400+Scythe Katana 3+ASUS P8H67-V REV.3.0+8GB RAM

Der 2600K ist seinen Aufpreis von 100 Euro absolut nicht wert. DER 2400 ist beim Spielen nämlich nur unmerkbar langsamer 
Den Rest kannst ja weiterverwenden.


----------



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das M4A78 von ASUS aber ich glaub das unterstüzt kein Crossfire ... Leider 

Meine Bedenken liegen halt auch darin, dass mein Prozessor schon bei BFBC 2 an seine Grenzen gestoßen ist, da lief er immer unter einer Auslastung von durchschnittlich 95% und dass kann ja bei BF 3 nicht besser sein. Weiß jemand ob ich meinen X4 920 höher takten kann? Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dann wäre eine Möglichkeit, dass du ne neue Karte kaufst. AM Besten die HD 6870, wenn du für wenig Geld viel Leistung willst.
Bei der HD 6870 ist halt das Problem, dass die Leistung MANCHMAL nicht ganz reicht, um z.B. Crysis auf ULTRA zu spielen, sondern nur auf SEHR HOCH. Aber den Unterschied findest du sowieso nur mit der Lupe . BF3 läuft aber sicher auf ULTRA.
Wenn du meinst, du brauchst noch mehr Leistung, dann nimm halt eine HD 6950, die ist aber nur 10-15% schneller.



> Wenn du unbedingt aufrüsten WILLST, wäre meine Emfehlung: i5 2400+Scythe Katana 3+ASUS P8H67-V REV.3.0+8GB RAM


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

Übertakten kannst im BIOS, da gibts aber verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Das bringt aber relativ wenig. Dann wird dein Prozessor statt 95% halt nur 90% ausgelastet.
Wie viel jetzt ein i5er 2400 dabei ausgelastet wird, weiß ich nicht genau, aber ganz sicher deutlich weniger.


----------



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich start jetzt mal noch BF 3 und gib dir mal die Prozessor last durch damit du dir davon noch ein Bild machen kannst. Aber danke für die Vorschläge. Ich denk ich greif zu der HD 6950 dann kann ich mir sicher sein dass ich BF 3 mindestens auf Hoch zocken kann und auch bei noch kommenden Spielen auf der sicheren Seite bin.

Kannst du dir bitte noch die Karten auf der Seite anschauen 

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_10?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=radeon+hd+6950&x=0&y=0&sprefix=radeon+hd+

und mir sagen was da z.B. der unterscheid zwischen der Sapphire und der PowerColor ist und welche da besser geeignet wäre.

Ok also ihr hattet recht der Porzessor reicht leicht aus. Ich hab eine durchschnittliche Auslastung von 80% selbst bei den stärksten Explosionen. (Würde es einen unterschied für den Prozessor machen wenn ich die Explosionen in einer höheren Grafik abspiele oder bleibt sich das für den Prozessor gleich)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach einen besseren AMD-Prozessor kaufen. Der 920er ist halt schon einer der schwächsten "neueren" Quadcores. Mit nem X4 955 oder besser hast Du bei BF3 auf keinen Fall die CPU als "Bremse", da kommt es dann nur noch auf die Graka an. Wenn Du jetzt sowieso nen neuen PC kaufen "müsstest", würd ich dir natürlich zu einem Intel raten - aber da Du ja schon ein Board hast, find ich das aktuell noch unnötig. Schau aber mal nach, welche CPUs auf dem Board laufen - Du hast DDR2, also dürfte das Board wohl nicht mehr ganz neu sein, oder ein Board für AM2+ und nicht AM3 ? Da muss man halt dann vorher sichergehen, dass zB ein X4 970 erkannt wird.

Als Grafikkarte reicht wiederum eine 6870 schon für "hohe" Details in Battlefield 3 aus. Für "Ultra" geht es ab einer 6950 oder Nvidia GTx 560 Ti los, die schaffen bei wirklich ALLEM auf maximalen Einstellungen in FullHD dann knapp über 30 FPS. Besser wäre natürlich eine GTX 570, die schafft dann fast 40 FPS. 

Aber ich seh das so: die Unterschiede Ultra <=> hoch sind dermaßen gering, dass ICH deswegen keinen Aufstand machen würde  und 100€ mehr zahlen für eine GTX 570, nur damit ich 39 statt 32 FS hab, find ich auch nicht grad nötig. Da spar ich mir lieber das Geld. Bei BF3 kannst Du allein mit einem nicht zu hoch eingestelltem Anti-Aliasing schon viel bewirken, guckst Du auch: Battlefield 3 Tuning-Guide: Tipps und Tricks für ruckelfreien Ballerspaß


----------



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der 920er ist halt schon einer der schwächsten "neueren" Quadcores. Mit nem X4 955 oder besser hast Du bei BF3 auf keinen Fall die CPU als "Bremse"


 
Also momentan wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, hatte ich bei straken Gebäude Explosionen eine Auslastung von 80%. Es waren aber auch nur 20 Spieler auf dem Server und keiner in der nähe als ich das Haus in die Luft gejagt hab. Was bedeutet das der Prozessor deutlich weniger berechnen musste, daher weis ich nicht genau ob das gehen würde mit dem X4 920. Aber da hab ich weniger bedenken und falls das nicht gehen sollte dann bestell ich mir halt auch noch einen Prozessor.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

Besipielweise die HD 6950 von Gigabyte und die ASUS sind sehr gut. Die ASUS belegt aber 3 Steckplätze, also musst du mal nachschauen, ob die überhaupt reichpassen würde. Die Gigabyte ist dagegen sehr lang, also auch nachmessen, ob der Platz reicht.

Zum Prozessor: Der Phenom II 920 gehört schon zu den langsameren neuen, aber ich finde nicht unbedingt, dass es sich lohnt, für 110 Euro nochmal nen Phenom 955er zu kaufen. Der ist zwar schon n Stück schneller, aber ich finde das Leistungsplus zu klein. 
Also wenn du aufrüstest, dann lieber den i5 2400 (der hat dann merkbar mehr Lesitung) oder behalte den Prozessor. Meiner Meinung nach reicht der noch gut aus.
Der Nachteil beim 2400er wäre halt, dass du ein neues Board und neuen Speicher brauchst.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Matze1994 schrieb:


> Also momentan wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, hatte ich bei straken Gebäude Explosionen eine Auslastung von 80%. Es waren aber auch nur 20 Spieler auf dem Server und keiner in der nähe als ich das Haus in die Luft gejagt hab. Was bedeutet das der Prozessor deutlich weniger berechnen musste, daher weis ich nicht genau ob das gehen würde mit dem X4 920. Aber da hab ich weniger bedenken und falls das nicht gehen sollte dann bestell ich mir halt auch noch einen Prozessor.



Also, das ist eh klar: du kannst selbstverständlich einfach mal "nur" eine neue Graka kaufen. Das wird defintiv schon sehr viel bringen. Aber bevor Du 1000€ für ein neues System ausgibst, wollt ich halt nur bestätigen, dass ein aktueller X4 + neue Graka ganz sicher auch schon ausreichen


----------



## Matze1994 (17. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Besipielweise die HD 6950 von Gigabyte und die ASUS sind sehr gut. Die ASUS belegt aber 3 Steckplätze, also musst du mal nachschauen, ob die überhaupt reichpassen würde. Die Gigabyte ist dagegen sehr lang, also auch nachmessen, ob der Platz reicht.
> 
> Zum Prozessor: Der Phenom II 920 gehört schon zu den langsameren neuen, aber ich finde nicht unbedingt, dass es sich lohnt, für 110 Euro nochmal nen Phenom 955er zu kaufen. Der ist zwar schon n Stück schneller, aber ich finde das Leistungsplus zu klein.
> Also wenn du aufrüstest, dann lieber den i5 2400 (der hat dann merkbar mehr Lesitung) oder behalte den Prozessor. Meiner Meinung nach reicht der noch gut aus.
> Der Nachteil beim 2400er wäre halt, dass du ein neues Board und neuen Speicher brauchst.


 
Das sehe ich genau so. Wenn ich mir noch den neuen Prozessor ein Board und neuen Speicher kaufen würde dann wäre ich auch schon wieder bei 500€ was sich finde ich nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Wobei das mit dem Speicher kein Problem wäre: du kriegst für gebrauchtes DDR2 so viel, dass du die gleiche Menge an DDR3 neu kaufen kannst  

trotzdem würd ich neues Board + Intel-CPU unnötig viel finden. Neue Graka testen, und wenn es nicht reichen sollte, dann vielleicht auch eine neue CPU.


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Dezember 2011)

un falls prozessor un neue graka immer noch nich reichen dann nimm hlt noch ne 6870 per crossfire verbund


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Dezember 2011)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> un falls prozessor un neue graka immer noch nich reichen dann nimm hlt noch ne 6870 per crossfire verbund


 
Dann muß er nur noch nen 2. PEG-Slot aufs Board löten 

Nicht böse sein - aber man sollte schon die vorherigen Post lesen bevor man unsinniges schreibt.


----------

